# Where have you lived



## jamesngalveston (Feb 3, 2014)

Strange the way out paths vary.


I grew up in rural La. pop...312 
Lived in Shreveport, La..from 10 to 17
Lived in New Mexico from 17 to 19
Lived in Stuttgart,Germany from 19 to 21
Lived in Lucerne,Switzerland fom 21 to 23
Back to shreveport until 32
Tucson arizona...32 to 48
Galveston,Texas to present

where have you lived...just curious...to see how far you got from home.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 3, 2014)

Plainwell, Michigan until 18
Olivet, MI 18-22
Lansing, MI 22-27
Sunnyvale, CA 28-30
Fargo, ND 30-48

Still stuck in the frozen north and am grateful every day for our quality of life here and the community.


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 3, 2014)

Chillicothe, Ohio until 17
Chicago, IL 17-19
Iraklion, Crete, Greece 19-23
Vallejo, CA 23-25
Various towns in southern Ohio 25-50
...and back to where I started...my home town.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 3, 2014)

it is funny how we end up close to home....
greg...u have sufprise coming this spring....


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 3, 2014)

trying to cure dragon blood super bowl..sorry.
meant surprise...not sufprise..


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 3, 2014)

Havre, Montana 0-3
Baton Rouge, LA 3-4
Rolla, MO 4-10
Cape Girardeau, MO 10-21
Kansas City, MO 21
Columbia, MO 21-23
St. Louis, MO 23
Midland, TX, 23
Enid, OK 24-26
St. Peters, MO 27 - twice that plus a few.


----------



## Kraffty (Feb 3, 2014)

Greg and Dave, I wouldn't think anyone could live in California for a couple of years and move away.
I grew up in the SF bay area including Sunnyvale until about age 12 and have lived in various places here in Covina, So Cal since.
As much as I love it here, as we start planning retirement the option of moving to a less expensive state has become a real option.
Mike


----------



## dralarms (Feb 3, 2014)

There ain't enough bandwidth for me to get started. I went to 12 different schools in the 7th grade.


----------



## Gwand (Feb 3, 2014)

Middletown, NY 0-18
Saratoga Spring, NY 18-21
Backpacked globe 21-22
Washington DC 22-30
Baltimore, MD 30-present

I like to retire back in upstate NY or New England


----------



## Johngottshall (Feb 3, 2014)

Bloomsburg Pa. 0-18
Ft. Leonard wood mo 18-19
Ft. Stewart Ga 19-21
Ft. Richardson. Alaska 21-25
Ft. Campbell ky. 25-27
camp Humpfrey Korea 27-28
Ft.Lewis Washington 28-31
Plymouth Pa.31 - present


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 3, 2014)

Kraffty said:


> Greg and Dave, I wouldn't think anyone could live in California for a couple of years and move away.


 
That's a story, really. I chased my first (then, soon-to-be) wife out to Vallego in 1984. I got a job, settled in for good---I thought. Unfortunately, we lived in the city, which this country boy hated with a passion.

I worked for a very nice man at a Radio Shack in a big strip mall. Late one night, while I was working the store alone, two employees of the Straw Hat Pizza joint across the mall were shot and killed during a robbery.

The next day, I quit my job and boarded a bus back to Ohio. I love my quiet little town, thank you.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 3, 2014)

Every time I visit the Bay Area I get off the plane, look around, and ask myself "Why did I ever leave California?"

And then I get on the 101 and remember.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 3, 2014)

Highland, NY 0-12
Livorno, Italy 12-15
Pisa, Italy 15-18
Highland, NY 18 -20
Fort Lauderdale, FL 20-23
Highland, NY 23-25
Marlboro, NY 25-27
Cape Coral FL 27 -33
Poughkeepsie, NY 33-47


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 3, 2014)

Philadelphia, PA 0-17
South Bend, IN 17-21
Philadelphia, PA 21-24 (Hey, what can I say? The best grad school I got into happened to be in my hometown!)
Gainesville, FL 24-27
Long Island, NY 27-32
Oakland, CA 32-33
Kenosha, WI 33-34
Milwaukee, WI 34-41
Karlsruhe, Germany 41
Grenoble, France 41
Milwaukee, WI 42-48
Pasco, WA 48
Milwaukee, WI 48-now




Kraffty said:


> Greg and Dave, I wouldn't think anyone could live in California for a couple of years and move away.



Yeah, I noticed the very insular attitude when I lived in California, too.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 3, 2014)

Beaumont, Texas 0 - 60. Loved every minute of it.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Feb 3, 2014)

Troy OH, 0-3
Piqua OH, 3-16
Houston TX, 17-36
Bogota Columbia, 36-39
Houston TX, 40-53
Aransas Pass TX, 54 -present (and firmly planted)


----------



## jdmyers (Feb 3, 2014)

Mcdonald, PA.
Ayer, MA
Weisbaden, Germany
Savanah, GA
Strabane, PA.


----------



## knockabout (Feb 3, 2014)

Fort Lauderdale, Fla 0-4
Macon, Ga 4-5
Fort Lauderdale 6-21
Gainesville Fl 21-23 (the best grad school what can I say 
Helena MT 23-25
Gainesville FL 25-28
Yakima WA 28-34
San ANtonio TX 35-38
Miami Fl 38-39
San Antonio TX 39-now...

Seems my math is a little off, I am celebrating. My first wine is 1 year old today and I still have 7 bottles left -wine makes me bad at math


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok since I am only on my first cup of coffee ages are not on here. 

Winona, MN
Paris Island, SC
New River Air Station, NC
Verona, NC
Cherry Point Air Station, NC
Holly Ridge, NC
Muncie, IN
Camp Pendleton, CA. Moved to 2 different houses. 
Rabat, Morocco. Moved to 2 different houses. 
Vienna, Austria. Moved to 2 different houses. 
Jacksonville, NC
Camp LeJeune, NC
Retired to Hubert, NC. Loving every minute of it. 




"Quickly, bring me a beaker of wine, so that I may wet my mind and say something clever." - Aristophanes


----------



## Turock (Feb 4, 2014)

I've only lived in ONE place--"Beautiful Ohio."


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Rudolph, WI 0-4 in Trailer House
Rudolph, WI 4-18 moved across the driveway into my grandparents house when my parents bought the family dairy farm, no more trailer
Minneapolis, MN 18-19
Rudolph, WI 19-20 (back home after I didn't like the U of M)
Menomonie, WI 20-24 (Construction Mnmt degree UW-Stout)
Hudson, WI 24-25
Baldwin, WI 25-26 Moved into an apartment with my future wife
Glenwood City, WI 26 - Present

When I lived in Hudson, you walked out the patio door of my apt and the lake shore was 30' away. I still could not stand living in what I considered to be the City. Have 10 acres now and can go do my business behind a tree and won't get thrown in jail for it (if I wanted to, just saying)


----------



## Rocky (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice thread. I haven't ever thought of this, so here goes.

Born in Pittsburgh, PA (Forest Hills) 0-18
Atlanta, GA (college) 18-21
Pittsburgh 21-22
US Army 22-25
-Ft Gordon, GA
-Ft Sill, OK
-Aschaffenburg, Germany
-Ft Dix, NJ
Pittsburgh, PA 25-32
Dayton, OH (Centerville) 32-46
Rochester, NY (Fairport) 46-57
Columbus, OH (Powell) 57-present

I can honestly say that I (and we) loved every place we lived. Each one had its many positive aspects and we have fond memories of each place. We are currently trying to decide where we want to go for the remainder of our lives. North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee and Florida are in consideration.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 4, 2014)

Baltimore, MD
Sierra Vista, AZ
Mililani, HI
Hartford (area), CT
Northern VA (with 4 years of college outside Philly) - been here over 30 years


----------



## winointraining (Feb 4, 2014)

52 to 2002 - Louisville Ky
Oct.2002 to present - Nashville Tn.


----------



## Elmer (Feb 4, 2014)

0-4 Cohoes, NY
4-18 Clifton Park, NY
18-19.5 Alfred, NY
19.5-23 Clifton Park, NY
23-28 Cohoes NY
28-33 Malta, NY
33-Present Halfmoon, NY ( I am firmly planted)


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 4, 2014)

most of us have moved around...but seems as if we all migrate closer to home as we get older..kinda looks like.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 4, 2014)

I have lived in.. 

New Vernon, NJ (0-18), 
Florham Park, NJ (18-22 for college), 
Madison, NJ (22 - 30), 
and Chester, NJ. (30 to present)

All are within a radius of about 10 miles.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 4, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> most of us have moved around...but seems as if we all migrate closer to home as we get older..kinda looks like.



Yeah, mostly. It seems like Greg, Lori, knockabout, Shelley, and I may be the only exceptions. Interesting.


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 4, 2014)

never gone really far:

0-24 Alabama
24-25 new jersey and geogia army
25 28 alabama
28-32 Jacksonville, Flo
32 -36 Orlando florida
36 40 Jacksonville, Fl
40- to 55 Macclenny fl
55 to now -Olustee Fl and Pinson, Al

Actually, when I was 3, my mother moved me and my sister to Miami but she got homesick and moved back to Bama after two weeks


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 4, 2014)

well what prompted this question, I was reading and article and it said most people move 3 times in there lifetime...thought that was a little light.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 4, 2014)

ShelleyDickison said:


> Ok since I am only on my first cup of coffee ages are not on here.
> 
> Winona, MN
> Paris Island, SC
> ...






My mom was the branch manager of first citizens bank at cherry point for years. Her name was Mildred. 


My uncle was stationed at camp Lejeune for years. Last name of squires. Lost him, my aunt, and all their kids but one due to the problems with the ground water there. I hope you are in good health. 









E]


----------



## GaDawg (Feb 4, 2014)

When people ask if I have lived in Georgia all my life, I always reply "not yet"


----------



## jswordy (Feb 4, 2014)

Silvis, Ill.
Carbondale, Ill.
Orion, Ill.
Herscher, Ill.
Dwight, Ill.
Newport News, Va.
Williamsburg, Va.
Pulaski, Tenn.
Fayetteville, Tenn.


----------



## Gwand (Feb 4, 2014)

Jim, it looks like you got kicked out of almost every town in Illinois.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Near Here 0-25*
Here 25-Now

*except while at college


----------



## jswordy (Feb 4, 2014)

Gwand said:


> Jim, it looks like you got kicked out of almost every town in Illinois.


 Nope, just working my way South. Went to college in Carbondale in southern Illinois and got a little taste of milder weather. At the time I lived in those last few Illinois towns, statewide unemployment was nearing 25%. I was not that far out of college and had to take whatever low-paying job I could. In the nearest decent-sized town to Dwight and Herscher, called Kankakee, people were slapping bumper stickers on their cars that read "Would the last person to leave Kankakee please turn out the lights." I saw many many friends toss their house keys on the front porch and leave behind all their toys to head South to look for work. They'd lost all that to layoffs.

Well, then we had one heckuva winter in Dwight in 1982. There was nearly 4 feet of snow on the ground the day it finally hit the bottom at -40 degrees F. The wind chill that day was -90 degrees F., and my wife looked at me and said, "We are not staying here another year!"

By April she had a new job in Newport News, Va., and we packed up and left. After 3 days of U-Hauling, we got out of the truck to 4% unemployment. There was money everywhere because our country was in the midst of the largest non-wartime defense buildup ever. We were amazed. And it was warmer.

We moved again by choice in 1990 to Tennessee to be closer to her ailing dad and help with his farm, etc. Both her folks are gone now and we sold that farm last May. I hated to see that pretty place go. We have our own 25-acre place to play around on and run a few cows, etc. Been on it 23 years and I have just about got the well system, the house, the new shop, the old shop and the barn and fences like I want them now. 

I'm about as far south as I want to go and we're far enough south to have 50- and 60-degree days in February like today. I've gone through my own economic crisis and been laid off and had to search out a new job at some salary. Never will get back those lost prime earning years, and I'll likely never get the bad taste out of my mouth about that. The farm is paid off and this will probably be home base now, though I can see the day approaching when we might want to sell and move to a house and lot as we age. But I'll stay on this farm as long as I can.


----------



## turkeylipz (Feb 4, 2014)

GaDawg said:


> When people ask if I have lived in Georgia all my life, I always reply "not yet"




Go Dawgs....sic'em!


----------



## Gwand (Feb 4, 2014)

jswordy said:


> Nope, just working my way South. Went to college in Carbondale in southern Illinois and got a little taste of milder weather. At the time I lived in those last few Illinois towns, statewide unemployment was nearing 25%. I was not that far out of college and had to take whatever low-paying job I could. In the nearest decent-sized town to Dwight and Herscher, called Kankakee, people were slapping bumper stickers on their cars that read "Would the last person to leave Kankakee please turn out the lights." I saw many many friends toss their house keys on the front porch and leave behind all their toys to head South to look for work. They'd lost all that to layoffs.
> 
> Well, then we had one heckuva winter in Dwight in 1982. There was nearly 4 feet of snow on the ground the day it finally hit the bottom at -40 degrees F. The wind chill that day was -90 degrees F., and my wife looked at me and said, "We are not staying here another year!"
> 
> ...



Jim, although the journey may have been bumpy, it sounds like you found HOME. Not many people do. That's terrific. I hope you get to stay there as long as possible. G

PS. I just back back from a run and it was 28F out there. Froze my A-- off. Sounds like in the winter I should do my running in Tennessee.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 4, 2014)

I've been in Erie, PA since this guy came on tv.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 4, 2014)

OMG...the captain. and mr green jeans....great pic mr wolf. i forgot the bears name.


----------



## zalai (Feb 4, 2014)

I was born and raised in Hungary .
Moved to Nurnberg at 18 , ( West Germany )
Came to Winnipeg at 19 ,
Moved to Calgary at 24 and I am still here


----------



## GreginND (Feb 4, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> I've been in Erie, PA since this guy came on tv.



Dan, is that you on the right?


----------

